# How do I teach my puppy to greet people properly?



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

No matter what we try to do Kora goes crazy whenever she greets anybody. Whether we are on a walk, somebody comes to the house, we go visit someone, when I come home and am trying to get her out of her crate...it doesnt matter. She just wants to jump on everyone and she pees everywhere. Yes we have an issue with submissive peeing when she greets people as well . I dont know what to do. I always try to make her sit but once she sees another person she doesn't even remember I am there. We have been trying to down play greetings but she still pees, jumps and goes crazy. She completely ignores us and we don't give her any corrections other than a verbal correction. Does anyone have any suggestions?? I hope that once we learn the proper way to greet somebody then she might not pee all over the place.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How old is she? This is pretty common and they usually outgrow it fairly quickly. They can occasionally regress for short periods. Can only tell you what worked for me: ignoring the dog upon first greeting or returning from being away. Just walk past her as though she's not there. Cross your arms and keep your back to her until she calms down.


----------



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

She is 4 months. We have been trying to ignore her but it doesnt seem to help. I really hope she outgrows it!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

pupEluv said:


> She is 4 months. We have been trying to ignore her but it doesnt seem to help. I really hope she outgrows it!


You have a way to go, she is young. Try my method. I am sure you will get a lot of other advice. Good Luck.


----------



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

take high value treats with you - when she starts forward, tell her to sit and give her a treat.

At 4 months there is nothing wrong with correcting her out of bounds behavior.

She needs you to be in control.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> How old is she? This is pretty common and they usually outgrow it fairly quickly. They can occasionally regress for short periods. Can only tell you what worked for me: ignoring the dog upon first greeting or returning from being away. Just walk past her as though she's not there. Cross your arms and keep your back to her until she calms down.


This method really works, I had the same situation with me dog and this is the method we used. I'd like to add one more thing, also have your guests or even people that you encounter on a walk do the same thing-tell them to ignore her and not to give her any attention at all until she calms down, and is sitting next to you, and then allow them to greet her.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

With some dogs, the tips people have offered will work. With others they won't. (I've had both "kinds"!) Time WILL help. Time and a lot of exposure with rewards for other behavior (sit, down).


----------



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

zyppi said:


> take high value treats with you - when she starts forward, tell her to sit and give her a treat.
> 
> At 4 months there is nothing wrong with correcting her out of bounds behavior.
> 
> She needs you to be in control.


 
How do you suggest correcting her for this behavior? I am always worried that I will do something wrong to make things worse.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Have/had the same problem! Tim would basically turn himself inside -out when he thought someone was going to greet him.

I just kept taking him places and made him walk past lots of people and dogs with no greeting. In the event someone just had to greet..I knelt down , made him sit and held tight. I cant say I really did a correction at 4 months..just attempted sit/stay as best we could. He wears a prong.

Lots of exposure with "no" greeting really has helped his excitment level. Also, cant say enough about weekly obedience school and working on his mastery of basic commands all day long. We work on "sit" "down" 
"stay" all the time. Lots of treats and praise to make it fun.

Dont worry..your pup is still young and takes awhile before they can control them selves.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> This method really works, I had the same situation with me dog and this is the method we used. I'd like to add one more thing, also have your guests or even people that you encounter on a walk do the same thing-tell them to ignore her and not to give her any attention at all until she calms down, and is sitting next to you, and then allow them to greet her.


 
I know it's really difficult to ignore bad behavior. But if you have tried everything else, this is a tried and true meathod. It doesn't happen over night, but each time you practice it and follow through, your pup will begin to recognize what it is you are trying to tell her. 

I had a problem with my dog jumping on the sliding glass window when I was about to let him in. He didn't do it to ask to be let in, he didn't do it in play, he was just so excited about coming back in he would do it every time. Because he was outside, I could correct his behavior. The moment I opened the door I rewarded him for jumping. If I told him through the door for him to sit, he would but as soon as I began to open the door he'd jump again. 

I'm pretty sure it was Maggieroselee here on this board that told me to ignore him until he sat then open the door. It took a while, because he'd sit and then jump so when he did I'd shut the door again. I never gave him a command because I could reinforce it. I just realized it was going to take a while but I stayed consistant. 

Now he sits when he wants back in and remains seated when I open the door until I ask him, "Would you like to come in?" Every once in a while he'll fall back into his old behavior - mostly when he is overly excited.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Ignoring doesn't _always_ work, sorry but no. Deuce is 11 months old and jumps when we come home/my parents come over. If you ignore him (ie no touch, eye contact, talking) he just keeps jumping on your back/side/front. I've tried the ignoring to no avail  Walking away? He follows and continues to jump. This is the biggest issue I have with him right now. And at 83 lbs....he's not that cute when he does it anymore, LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup came home at 9 weeks old i sure
i had a lot of people visit our home so we could
teach how to greet. we called on family, friends
and neighbors to visit all of the time. we instructed
people what to do if the pup jumped on them or nipped.
when we were out and about the pup was always leashed
when greeting. i would sly my hand down the leash so the
pup couldn't jump upon meeting people. i spent a lot of time
in front of stores to teach greeting. a 24 hour store was
a great aid in teaching and socializing lots of things. as with
any training we did it everyday, many times a day.

training starts when they're young. our pup was in a
puppy clas starting at 10 weeks old. then we had a private trainer.
once our pup started learning things we enrolled in a group class.
we trained and socialized everyday. we trained and socialized
in short sessions. each session was 5 to 10 minutes long.
train, train, train and socialize, socialize and socialize everyday,
many times each day.


----------

